# Snuggy's Family 2007



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm starting a new blog for my babies. 

Here's our first video:





Snuggy tried to hog all the camera time. Imagine that! :rollseyes

The camera is brand new and I still don't know how to adjust thesettings. Once I figure it all out, there will be more videosand pics. 

Here's a link to our original blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6221&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

That is so cute! You sound like Rosieand I do:embarrassed:! Wow! Awesome, I want anotherone. Vid, that is...


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

Aw, yay! Go Diva Girl! 

I'm jealous that you can let them play by Toby's cage. Mine all fight through the bars.:rollseyes


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll try some more videos tomorrow.This camera has too many buttons! I can't figure out how tosetit to take full one-minute videos. It ate up thewhole card in 20 seconds and it took FOREVER to download.I'll get the hang of it eventually, I hope!

BTW, Baby had her back to the camera because she was busy eating Toby's hay!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 17, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I'm jealous that you can let them play by Toby'scage. Mine all fight through the bars.


I let the girls in Toby's room all the time with no problems.I even let Snuggy and Toby play out together, but he's mean to Baby, sothose two can't be out at the same time. 

naturestee* wrote: *


> Aw, yay! Go Diva Girl!



Did you see her up on her hind legs, trying to get my attention? She's such a ham!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 17, 2007)

:happydanceYay a new thread for your crew! Ihope this means we get lots of new pictures.I love thevideo, your buns are evencuter on camera!:bunnyheart


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 18, 2007)

Got a few pics tonight - still fiddling with the settings. I'll figure it out one of these days!

Baby in her digging box:







"Mom, I want to go play with Toby."






Snuggy and Toby, working on their newfound relationship:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

Hehe you sound just like me when you talk to the bunnies:blushan:

Beautiful pictures, Snuggy and Toby look great together!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a "baby-talker", too! 

Toby is thrilled to have play time with Snuggy. After twoyears of ignoring him, she's discovered she actually likeshim. Now if I could just getToby to be nice toBaby, the three of them could all live together. I reallydon't think that's going to happen, though.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought I was the only baby talker, well I ama guy so it is extra stupid! Snuggles is more adorable live thanstatic! I didn't even know thsi thread was here, too much timemonitoring Lord PsychoBunny.


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 18, 2007)

Who DOESN'T baby-talk their bunnies? They're BUNNIES; come on, now.... 
That sounds just like me and Butter, hee hee. 
The moment I come outside to see him? 
"Beebeee ('Baby')! Hi baby booooy~! How're you doing, sweetness? " 
It's very difficult to resist sweet-talking something that cuddly wuddly. 
I love how Snuggy runs right up to you like "Mama, I'm comin'!  "


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 18, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> I love how Snuggy runs right up to you like "Mama, I'm comin'!  "


She was only running because she thought I had Craisins.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 18, 2007)

Toby gives a whole new meaning to "Dust Bunny"


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 18, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Toby gives a whole new meaning to "Dust Bunny"


Iknow! He's getting shaved down on Wednesday. He isso small under all that wool.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 18, 2007)

Ring around the living room:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2007)

:tantrum:Tooooooooooadorable! That rocked! Do you guys do that often towhere she knows to follow you? Cute.


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 19, 2007)

That IS awesome 
If I go 'C'mere, Butter' he just kinda looks at me, then goes the other way, hee hee. Snuggy is so cool


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Do you guys do that often to where she knows to followyou?


Yes, I had to find a way to make her more active, so I taught her toplay "chase". She's the only one of my three who doesit.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweet! Love it!:bunnydance:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 19, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *TumpieRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tobygives a whole new meaning to "Dust Bunny"
> ...


I bet he is small under all that fur! A sad thing once happened to me,I used to have a big white rabbit that looked just like Toby except allwhite. One night I dreamed that I was eating a giant marshmellow andwhen I woke up, the bunny was gone! It wasverytraumatic.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 19, 2007)

*Adorable Snuggy.*


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 19, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Ring around the living room:


This just reaffirms what I already said, Snuggy is the most adorablebunny rabbit that I have ever seen. I want a Snuggy, maybe I can returnThumper and get a Snuggy, I still have the receipt. I am under warrantystill, I will just lie and say he is defective, now where is thatdarned box...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, watch it funny guy, watch it.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Get him, LT. You can always come livewith me. This town is fit for a king, but Elvis is gone, sothere's an opening. Just say the word.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG that video is soooo cute! Now I know how she lost all that weight!

Snuggy and Toby make such a beautiful couple. Every DivaPrincess needs a doting male slave. Now if only we canconvince Baby...


----------



## Pipp (Mar 19, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Snuggy and Toby make such a beautiful couple.Every Diva Princess needs a doting male slave. Now if only wecan convince Baby...


It's Toby who has to come around. He hates Baby.Last time I allowed them to play, he tore a hole in her ear.Bad Toby! Baby's a sweetheart who could get along withanyone. She's even friendly to the dog!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Toby! I think it was the 15th. I'll have to look in my book at home. I'm a bad bunny mama.

Anyway, my baby boy is 2 years old now!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2007)

Aawww, tell him Happy Birthday for me!

You're not a bad bunny mom. I don't know when either of mineare.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Snuggs, want to hit that Weight Watchers meeting with me tonight? 





LT


BTW Happy Birthday Dustball, I mean Toby.


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Hey Snuggs, want to hit that Weight Watchers meeting with me tonight?


I don't know what you are talking about, Lord Humper. I'm just FINE the way I am.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Hey Snuggs, want to hit that Weight Watchers meeting with me tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is a gag! You're too funny...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 20, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote:*


> *Lord_Thumper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > HeySnuggs, want to hit that Weight Watchers meeting with me tonight?
> ...


Ok, Stubby, you know denial is not just a river in Egypt?


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 20, 2007)

Thumper, be quiet and go to bed, and I wouldn't talk, every time you wear a Malcolm X Jacket helicopters keep landing on you!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 20, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Ring around the living room:


I have a favor to ask, and I mean it with all my heart and hope youwill honestly say yes, Can IPlease....Please....Pretty.....Please....have Snuggy? I think she willbe happier in New York with me, the weather is better, and the rabbitowners are much higher caliper. I will pay you, millions if necessary.


----------



## binkies (Mar 20, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote:*


> *Lord_Thumper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > HeySnuggs, want to hit that Weight Watchers meeting with me tonight?
> ...




Anyone notice Lord HUMPER? hahaha


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> I have a favor to ask, and I mean it with all my heart andhope you will honestly say yes, Can IPlease....Please....Pretty.....Please....have Snuggy? I think she willbe happier in New York with me, the weather is better, and the rabbitowners are much higher caliper. I will pay you, millions if necessary.


Are you seriously outof your mind? NEVER!!! :nonono:

Snuggy was born in New York and hated it so she headed South and she'sa true Southern girl now. She thinks I'm a pretty darned goodslave, too. 

She's grateful for the compliments, though. She says thank you.


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 20, 2007)

Wait a minute! 

No bonding Toby with Snuggy!!! Then I won't be able to take Toby away to live with me!

__________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

*Aww I was going to invite Snuggy here.*

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *TumpieRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have afavor to ask, and I mean it with all my heart and hope you willhonestly say yes, Can I Please....Please....Pretty.....Please....haveSnuggy? I think she will be happier in New York with me, the weather isbetter, and the rabbit owners are much higher caliper. I will pay you,millions if necessary.
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Wait a minute!
> 
> No bonding Toby with Snuggy!!! Then I won't be able to take Toby away to live with me!


Sorry, Nadia. I think the boy's in love!

He's at a vet's office today, getting sheared. I'm reallynervous because he's never had that done "professionally"before. I'll be a wreck until I pick him up.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Aww I was going to invite Snuggy here.*


When we come back to Carolyn's, we'll come see you, too!She'll probably want to stay with you when she sees all your handsomebucks!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 20, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Aww Iwas going to invite Snuggy here.*
> ...




You're more than welcome to join us at my place, JadeIcing, when that does happen.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *Snuggys Mom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...




That would be awesome. :colors:Should I bring some of the bunnies...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

I would love to meet some of your bunnies in person! 

When we visited two years ago, I didn't bring mine because I flew, butit would have been so cool to have had them there. 

Meeting Cali, Fauna and Tucker in person was awesome (not to mentionCarolyn)! We had such a great time.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Snuggys Mom wrote:*
> ...




If you wish and if you felt that they could handle it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Ha. It will be a bonding drive. :bunnydance:Always use events to your advantage. We are going slow with bonding.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 20, 2007)

Can I at least clone Snuggy, send me one of her hairs and I will have that guy from Jurassic Park make me one fresh Snuggy!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> Can I at least clone Snuggy, send me one of her hairs and Iwill have that guy from Jurassic Park make me one freshSnuggy!


Sure, no problem, but it won't be like her. You'll need me to train it for you. 

If you just want one that looks like her, I'm sure there are tons ofthem around. Just go to any state rabbit show and you'll seeplenty of Snuggy look-alikes.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been near tears since I picked Toby up this afternoon. 

My poor baby boy is bald! He had a lot of mats, so theyshaved him. The worst part is they shaved off his littlepoofy crown and now he looks like he was scalped. :tears2:

I keep telling him I'm sorry. He looks so pitiful, bless his heart.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

We want pictures. 



Oh told my husband about you coming up here and us getting togther he said cool! :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> We want pictures.


Oh, don't make me do that. He's really pitiful.

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> Oh told my husbandabout you coming up here and us getting togther he said cool!:bunnydance:



I'd better start saving now!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 20, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> Sure, no problem, but it won't be like her. You'llneed me to train it for you.



You just HAD to put a negative spin on it didn't you? Say it loud, say it clear:

*I WANT SNUGGY!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Can I point out you could adopt Bree?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> My poor baby boy is bald! He had a lot of mats, sothey shaved him. The worst part is they shaved off his littlepoofy crown and now he looks like he was scalped. :tears2:




Okay, I took some pics. 

Before:







After:













:bigtears:

He'll be pretty again in a few weeks, but this is breaking myheart. Why did they scalp him? The fur up there wasnot matted.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> *I WANT SNUGGY!*


Can't have her! :brat:


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 21, 2007)

:shock:
Oh my goodness, poor baby! 
That looks like when some inexperienced groomer shaved my Aunt Michelle's Pomeranian... 
I hope it grows back quickly, poor boy. ray:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh man he looks hilarious!:laugh:

If you want I can redress him likeI did when RaspberrySwirl shaved Sebastian...:whistling


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww, poor muffin he looks so ashamed.

I'm sure he'll be beautiful in no time, but maybe you should make him a little bunny wig?

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh the poor lamb! I'm sure he feelsbetter without the mats though. For some reason he reminds meof Captain Picard now.

Fey and Sprite are molting. Want me to mail their fur to you so you can make him a toupee?


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote:*


> *Snuggys Mom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *TumpieRabbit wrote: *
> ...


onder:


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 21, 2007)

....who shaved him :shock:
was it a vet?!
I had to teach out vets how to shave to stop them from sending home animals looking like they had been mauled...


----------



## JimD (Mar 21, 2007)

...poodle? :?








~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2007)

*He looks cute.*

*JimD wrote: *


> ...poodle? :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimD (Mar 21, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *He looks cute.*



Can't deny that.

It looks like he had mats everywhere but his faceand his feet.
(look at that mug in the first pic....talk about cute)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually, he was only matted around his backend. The groomer asked me if I wanted to leave the rest longand I said no. I thought it would look worse. Ithink I was wrong. 

Now he's all ears and boots.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> If you want I can redress him likeI did whenRaspberrySwirl shaved Sebastian...:whistling


That'd be great, Laura. I think Toby needs some sort ofhat. At least Raspberry didn't take Sebbie's crownoff.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

aurora369* wrote:*


> I'm sure he'll be beautiful in no time, but maybe you shouldmake him a little bunny wig?


naturestee* wrote: *


> For some reason he reminds me of Captain Picard now.
> 
> Fey and Sprite are molting. Want me to mail their fur to you so you can make him a toupee?


:roflmao:

Bangbang* wrote: *


> ....who shaved him :shock:
> was it a vet?!


It was a groomer at a vet's office. A lady I workwith uses them for her Fuzzy Lop, so I felt comfortable goingthere. The groomer knows a lot about rabbits. It'smy fault because I told her to take everything off. I justdidn't think they'd shave his head!


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 21, 2007)

Aw w w w. My poor little Tobster.hee. I must admit, I laughed out loud at the firstpic. Poor little dude, just keep him away from any mirrorsfor a week or so and he'll be fine. heh.

He is still the sweetest and I will still take him off your hands...

_______
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2007)

I think its better all gone.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> I must admit, I laughed out loud at the first pic.


I know. It looks like he's wearing those Ugg Fluff boots!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry Laura &amp; Toby but LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Sorry Laura &amp; Toby but LOL!!!!!!!


:X

Just wait - in two weeks' time, my baby boy will be unbelievably adorable and you'll all be jealous!


----------



## Haley (Mar 21, 2007)

Poor Toby! But, I have to admit, he does look very handsome all clean-shaven






Is it just me, or does he look ashamed in this pic?! And I love the fluffy feet!


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 21, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Is it just me, or does he look ashamed in this pic?! And I love the fluffy feet!


heehe, he's like "Oh please... no.. no pictures *cry*"


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

I think he was a little ashamed at first, but Ikept telling him he was still beautiful to me and then he wasokay. He played and ate as usual last night. 

I can't get over how TINY he is.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> I think he was a little ashamed at first, but I kept tellinghim he was still beautiful to me






you left out the part where you were giggling as you told him he was still beautiful. :nasty:

That wasn't very nice! :nono


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 23, 2007)

Aww bless his little heart!:shockon't worry Toby - you are still beautiful!:hug2:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Omg i think he looks awesome! He looks like ababy sheep with a puppy head wearing Uggs!When i look at thepicture, he looks so much more like a puppy than a rabbit, cute!:biggrin:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 31, 2007)

[align=center]





[/align]



[align=center]March 15, 2005 - March 28, 2007[/align]

[align=center]



Binky Free, sweet boy. You'll always be in my heart. 

[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

:rainbow::hug1










:bunny5From all of us to you.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 31, 2007)

:rip:Binkie free Toby.:rose:


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 31, 2007)

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

:sad:

Lots of love from all of us

__________
Nadia, Misty, Charlie


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2007)

ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 12, 2007)

I took some pics of Toby and Baby the nightbeforeToby died. I wanted to show everyone just howsmall he was. Baby weighs 3.5 pounds and I always thoughtToby was bigger- until he was shaved. He was such alittle baby boy. 

These pics were still in the camera until recently. It hurttoo much to look at them, but I'm glad I have them now. Iwant to keep them here in our blog.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh that must have been hard. Thoseare great pics. He does look smaller. How old washe? Hugs to you, Snuggy and Baby.:hug2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 12, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> How old was he?


He was only two years old.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 13, 2007)

They are beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing them with us.:hug2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2007)

How bittersweet, to have those taken so soon before he passed. He was such a special boy.

I have some on my camera of Pernod and Perry the weekend he died, but I still can't look at them, so I think you're very brave!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 13, 2007)

:tears2:

Love you Toby.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 14, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 14, 2007)

When Toby is all shaved down like that, hereminds me so much of Charlie - because I can see his little grumpy lopface and I'm not distracted by his fluffy mane. 

He was a very special little guy.

:angel:

___________
Nadia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 21, 2007)

Snuggy seems so lonely now and it's breaking my heart. 

I don't know if she'd accept another companion. I don't know if I should even try, but if I do, how long should I wait? A month? Longer? 

I have no experience with this, so I need advice, please.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 21, 2007)

If you feel you are ready to adopt another rabbit, I see no reason to wait. Can you take Snuggy on some "dates" to see if she can pick a new friend?


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 21, 2007)

Awww, Laura, I agree with slavetoabunny. Take Snuggy with you and see how she reacts. Try her with a couple of mellow males and mellow females. Or perhaps there is a rescue around that could bring some to you?

Hugs to you and Snuggy (and Penelope).


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 21, 2007)

There is a rescue in Nashville (three and a half hours away) with a lot of single neuteredmales. I may try them. 

There's also the Mini Lops that Doodle posted about.It's a male and female who aren't bonded, but I don't know if she'd bewilling toseparate them so I could have the male. I've got a message in to her.

Snuggy was Baby's care-taker, always grooming her and protecting her. I think she has an innate motherly quality about her and there's a big void there now.


----------



## Haley (Jun 21, 2007)

Poor Snuggy. I think it might help her a lot to have a buddy right now. Ive known people who have waited months to bring another friend home after one passed, but I also know people who have done it within 1-2 days.You dont want to stress her more, but at the same time it helps for her to be with another bunny right now. 

Any chance she and Penelope could be friends?

I'll be keeping you and Snuggy in my prayers.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 21, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Any chance she and Penelope could be friends?


No way. Penny hatesother rabbits, but loves the cat and dog. She plays with the cat every night. It's so funny. I don't think she knows she's a rabbit!

Thanks for the replies, everyone.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the male Mini Lop Doodle posted about:











How adorable is he?!


----------



## Haley (Jun 21, 2007)

oh wow, he is very cute!

how far is she from you? any chance of a play date?


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Snuggys Mom. No suggestions just wanted to wish you and Snuggy good luck with your decision, and I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 21, 2007)

That little lop is adorable 

I know how difficult it is to have to decide what to do when one of a bonded pair is left alone. I knew Pernod was lonely after Perry left, which is why we got Shadow. However, Pernod will never accept Shadow. I think she was a 'one-bun-only' girl, and that was Perry (she still lays next to his photo every night and gives it kisses ).

I think it depends on the bun's personality. If Snuggy is the 'mothering' type, then she will probably be willing to accept another bun. Pernod is a very independant girl, and needs worshipping (which Perry did). I would definately say give it a try, if not with the little guy, then try her on some dates.

Best of luck

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. 

Haley* wrote: *


> oh wow, he is very cute!
> 
> how far is she from you? any chance of a play date?



Not that far, really. I'm dying to hear from her! I don't want to get my hopes up. He may have been re-homed already. 

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Pernod will never accept Shadow. I think she was a 'one-bun-only' girl, and that was Perry (she still lays next to his photo every night and gives it kisses ).


Oh, Jan. That makes me cry. Bless her heart. Give her kisses from me.


----------



## doodle (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Laura, I would loooove for you to have him!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 21, 2007)

EEEK!!!!

I'd love to try Harley with Snuggy! Wouldn't they be so cute together?! 

Are you up for another Brinkley trip? hee hee

Laura


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> EEEK!!!!
> 
> I'd love to try Harley with Snuggy! Wouldn't they be so cute together?!
> 
> ...



Uum, Harley and Snuggy sound like a match made in heaven names.

Good Luck with your decision, Laura.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, Harley will have to have a new name. My cat's name is Marley. 

It looks like Harley will be coming home with me Saturday! 

Wish us luck! 

I've missed having a boy bunny. They're always so much sweeter, IMO.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 22, 2007)

That is such great news. I really hope that they can become friends. I'll be keeping everything crossed 

Jan


----------



## ellissian (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## doodle (Jun 22, 2007)

Hehe, Harley & Marley. Yep, I think he needs a new name. 

Have I mentioned how HAPPY I am that you're getting him??? I hope sooo much that he and Snuggy will bond and be happy together!


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 22, 2007)

oh good luck!! I really hope all goes well I hope Snuggy feels better soon...give her a kiss for me! Good luck this weekend be sure to let us know when arrive at home with harley....oh and have u decided on a name or will u wait til u meet?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll have to see what his personality is like and then decide on a name. The first name that popped into my head was Sydney, but I think there's already a bunny here with that name (?).


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh. my. goodness. A black lop. I am IN LOVE! I hope Snuggy is too. 

Kisses to you both!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 22, 2007)

I wanted to keep this in our home thread.







Lord Thumper's dad, Tumpie Rabbit made it for me.


----------



## Haley (Jun 22, 2007)

wow, that is really a beautiful tribute to Baby.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 22, 2007)

I just love it. It brought tears to my eyes when I saw it. I'm so thankful to Jim for making it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!! I couldn't be happier than to hear that Laura is going to take one of Kim's mom's bunnies. The bunny formerly known as Harley is going to have the best home ever!!!!!!!


----------



## doodle (Jun 22, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> The bunny formerly known as Harley is going to have the best home ever!!!!!!!



Yes, he is.:biggrin2: He will have a better life than he has ever known, and I couldn't be happier with anyone else getting him.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 23, 2007)

Aw, thanks guys (gals)!  

I'mtaking inventory of my supplies tonight, making sure he has everything he needs. I think he's set. 

His temporary housing will be an extra-large dog crate, but hopefully he and Snuggy will hit it off and he can move into her condo eventually.

I'm mulling over a couple of new names:

Griffin

Sydney


----------



## Haley (Jun 23, 2007)

ooh I like the name Sydney. I dont think we have anybun on here with that name, do we? 

Im sure once you meet him you'll be able to tell what his name should be. Im so excited for you guys! I really hope this cheers poor Snuggy up.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 23, 2007)

The new loppy boy is here! He's even cuter than his pictures. 

I put the carrier in the kitchen about an hour ago with the door open, but hehasn't come out yet. I'm giving him some space. 

I don't want to handle him right now. He seems pretty scared. 

Kim (Doodle) took him to the vet this morning. She noticeda little pea-sized lump on his ear. The vet said it was an infectedgland and put him on Baytril and a topical ointment.


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats Snuggys Mom! Hope he settles in soon. Can wait to see pics.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 23, 2007)

He's discovered his new cage and appears to like it:


----------



## doodle (Jun 23, 2007)

Aww, sweet boy (it's going to be hard for me not to call him Harley for awhile, hehe). He looks pretty relaxed in the pics.  He's been through a lot in the past couple of days, so I'm sure he appreciates being left alone for now while he settles in. He has no idea yet how much better his life is going to be now. 

Keep us updated on how he's doing, okay? Give him a kiss from me.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 24, 2007)

I love it when the great bunny moms get bunnies.  Makes me all warm and fuzzy.

(And I'm not even arabbit!) 

Congrats 



sas


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 24, 2007)

Aw he is sooooo sweet congrats x


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your new arrival, what a handsome fellow. He looks like he is enjoying his new home. Good luck with the bonding. x


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

Aww he is so handsome!

I hope the bonding goes great


----------



## naturestee (Jun 24, 2007)

What a lovely boy! Congrats! I hope he and Snuggy get on well. They'll be a beautiful couple!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 24, 2007)

This little boy certainly has the typical Mini Lop attitude. LOL. He came out and ran all over the kitchen and back hall last night. I have a big cardboard box of bunny supplies in aback corner. He promptly jumped right on top and pee'd all down in the box! 

This morning I accidentally left a door open and turned my back for onesecond and he escaped. I went andscooped him up and returned him to his area. Hethumped me off, ran back to his cage and is still in there, pouting. He's just like Snuggy! hee hee

I *love* that attitude!


----------



## Haley (Jun 24, 2007)

wow, He is adorable! And he sounds like he might just be a perfect fit for Snuggy. How long until she meets him?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 24, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> And he sounds like he might just be a perfect fit for Snuggy. How long until she meets him?


I'm going to wait until his ear heals, just to be safe. He's on Baytril and a topical cream for one week.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 24, 2007)

Awww, is he cute or what?!!! And he is all stretched out and giving attitude already - now that's a good sign he is settling in . I really hope Snuggy takes to him, they could be such a good match.

BTW - I _*love*_ his back feet ( I kinda have a thing for bunny feet :biggrin2:)

Jan


----------



## polly (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats beautiful so nice for a beautiful bunny, poor snuggy how is she?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 24, 2007)

Snuggy's doing okay, though I can tell she's lonesome. 

I picked up a male Mini Lop yesterday, and hopefully one day, the two of them can be friends.


----------



## binkies (Jun 24, 2007)

Baby was a very loved little critter, I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 25, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Baby was a very loved little critter, I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that.


I just wanted to drop by and show my support for Snuggy and her family. I know this is not a good time Snuggy but I just wanted to let you know that your butt is getting REALLLLY big and I just thought maybe you could start doing some pilates or something? Is this a bad time to ask this? 

And not to change the subject binkies but who are you calling a "critter"??? Is that how you would like us to refer to you? "yeah, gee that Binkies, what a great little cirtter!!" Enough said about about that?

And another thing, where the hell has everyone been??











LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jun 25, 2007)

I am glad you liked the baby collage, what an awesome bunny she must have been. I love the pics of her and Snuggy layiong down together, they look like they are synchromized, they are in the exact same position lol! It was difficult to make though, I kept getting all welled up every time I cropped a pic. It was funny though because I would adjust the curves and levels on the baby pics to light up her face because it was all black, but no matter what I did I couldn't get that one crystal clear pic, so I did my best. Sorry for Thumper, he isn't exactly the most gentlemanly bunny their is.
I just got a new BB gun so me and Thumper are gonna play a new game, I call it "Run for your life Tumps!"


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 25, 2007)

I felt so sorry forthe new boytonight. He was in the kitchen, exploring and we were watching a movie. All of a sudden, I heard this frantic scrambling, ran in the kitchen and found him stuck in an empty soda box! He had managed to squeeze himself in it, but couldn't get back out. I had to open the other end and help him out. He ran for his cage and probably won't be coming back out for a while. 

I lay in the floor by his cage and pet him for a long time and calmed him down. Bless his heart.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 25, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> I am glad you liked the baby collage, what an awesome bunny she must have been. I love the pics of her and Snuggy layiong down together, they look like they are synchromized, they are in the exact same position lol! It was difficult to make though, I kept getting all welled up every time I cropped a pic. It was funny though because I would adjust the curves and levels on the baby pics to light up her face because it was all black, but no matter what I did I couldn't get that one crystal clear pic, so I did my best.


You did an excellent job, Jim. I love it. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 25, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> I know this is not a good time Snuggy but I just wanted to let you know that your butt is getting REALLLLY big and I just thought maybe you could start doing some pilates or something?


Hmmm.... did Jim mention anything about a new buck in Snuggy's life?

I think someone is feeling a little threatened, and is just being mean to mask his true feelings.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jun 25, 2007)

Good I am glad you liked the collage. By the way that is really funny with the soda box! Rabbits love checking out their surroundings more so than alot of other animals in my opinion. I wish Thumper was a little more active but he comes alive at night when I am getting ready for bed, he starts cartwheeling and triple spinning and I'm like "Yeah right, goodnight" I haven't broke the news to him about the new buck Snuggy has so I think you let the bunny out of the bag on that one.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 25, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Hmmm.... did Jim mention anything about a new buck in Snuggy's life?



A new *WHAT? *When you say buck you better mean a deer or else I am gonna have to put the smack down on whoever is moving in on my gizzame!!! Look Snuggy, I don't like to threaten anyone but I am warning you, I have several domestic violence arrests on my record, just so you know that I will not let you walk away from this easily!! I once beat my ex-doe so bad with a carrot she now walks with a slight crook in her neck. Hey, what do you tell an ex-doe with 2 black eyes?? Nothing you haven't told her twice already!! Ha hahahahah, I love that one. 

P.S. Just remember Snuggy, I am watching you .............





LT


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jun 25, 2007)

Please just ignore whatever this Jerk of a Rabbit is saying. I can't take him anywhere. Thumper, you are the rudest bunny rabbit I have ever met, you have such a nasty disposition, keep it up and you are gonna wind up all alone, no me, no Snuggy, no anyone!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jun 25, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Thumper is now officially "For Sale". I have placed a for sale sign on his avatar to encourage buyers. I will sell to anyone for pretty much anything, preferrably to someone who wants to use him for meat. See how much of a smartass you are now Thumps.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Aw, Jim, you know you would be a wreck without Thumps. 

And Thumper (insert middle name here)! I know you're an emotional guy, but you crossed the line with those last comments. I'm sure it was the jealousy talking, but you need to cool it. I won't tell Snuggy what you said. You might still have a chance with her.

She hasn't even seen the new buck and she already hates him. When she caught his scent, she went into a rage, throwing everything she could get her teeth around.


----------



## binkies (Jun 26, 2007)

Ack! The violence!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

Still tossing around names for the new Mini Lop boy. I'm liking Cooper. 

Does he look like a Cooper to you?


----------



## polly (Jun 26, 2007)

I think he looks like a Sweep, as in sooty and sweep if you get that over there? Sweep is a gray dog but he has ears just like that (i know i am sad!! )


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

My husband would like that name because sweeper is a soccerposition.


----------



## polly (Jun 26, 2007)

he def. looks like a sweep!! maybe you should do a poll. He is sooooooo cute


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jun 26, 2007)

Binkies I love the pic in your avatar, how did you get all your buns to pose like that?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Jun 26, 2007)

You know Laura I don't mean to be snotty but .... you ain't the boss of me! Just like a human, automatically you think you hold some position of authority over me because I am a bunny, man this reminds me of the 60's. Tough livin..




LT


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 2, 2007)

Since my May posts are gone, I thought I'd repost some pics and videos of Miss Penelope Grace (Penny).


----------



## polly (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh wow i love her markings she is almost as cute as Snuggy lol (still need to bunny nap)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 9, 2007)

Snuggy and Cooper had their first meeting this weekend. It was brief and in neutral territory. 

Snuggy was submissive and Cooper was dominant - boy was he ever dominant. He wouldn't leave her alone, poor girl. My little princess was not amused. I think Cooper was VERY excited to see another bunny. He was breathing hard and loud. It was kind of funny.

Anyway, maybe he'll be better next time (I hope).


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 9, 2007)

I hope the bonding goes well Laura!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Sooo cute


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohhh a first meeting and no fights, yay!

I take it there was a lot of humping?

I like to distract them with some veggies or hay. Takes their mind off of other things .

Can't wait to hear about the next meeting!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 9, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Ohhh a first meeting and no fights, yay!
> 
> I take it there was a lot of humping?


Well, Snuggy got tired of the head humping at one point and snapped at Cooper. I was afraid she'd bitten him, so I checked him over good. Nothing was missingand there was no bleeding. I put him up after that.

Hewas uncontrollably humping her and grabbing hold with his teeth like an intact buck! I pulled him off wheneverhe started mouthing or when she looked like she was going to bite him. I need muzzles for these two!


----------



## doodle (Jul 9, 2007)

Penny is SO cute. I love how she hops, hehe. 

I sure hope Cooper settles down and the bonding will start going smoother. Poor guy...I wonder if waiting til he was 2 yrs old to neuter him had something to do with why he acts like an intact buck. :? 

Good luck, I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 9, 2007)

*doodle wrote: *


> Penny is SO cute. I love how she hops, hehe.


Penny is so INSANE! She growled and lunged at me the othernight because I didn't give her enough basil! She is one crazy little Dutchie girl, but I love her. 


doodle* wrote: *


> I sure hope Cooper settles down and the bonding will start going smoother. Poor guy...I wonder if waiting til he was 2 yrs old to neuter him had something to do with why he acts like an intact buck. :?
> 
> Good luck, I'll be watching for updates.


Thanks. I'm going to keep trying. I think he'll settle down. He's SO sweet to me. I'm in love with him. He seems to like being cradled like a baby and will just stare into my eyes. He's so plush and cute, I wish I'd named him Teddy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

We need an update!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope you were just about to tell us that Snuggs and Cooper are getting along GREAT, sleeping in the same hay, eating the same carrots, or even the same veggies, you know like these two:







or even these two:






Don't get jealous now lol, everything will happen in good time. (Sorry I just HAD to do that)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 23, 2007)

Your two are adorable, Jim. Those pictures are precious. I'm so glad Thumper likes his girlfriend. 

I'm not going forward with the attempts at bonding Snuggs and Cooper. It looks as if Cooper is having surgery soon, so everything is on hold.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Laura, I appreciate it. Not going forward? Does that mean never or not right now? If you read around, which I am sure you do, alot of experts think that given enough time and patience, any two bunnies can be bonded. I can't say I know this to be true however, but you would think that Snuggs should be pretty easy to find a mate no? I know she is fiesty sometimes but doesn't she lighten up once she is put in her place a little?


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 24, 2007)

your bunnys are GREAT

( I am so sorry about toby )

he looked like a great bunny I loved the shaved pic


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 24, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Not going forward? Does that mean never or not right now?


I don't know. 

Cooper has amalignant tumor on his ear. He has to have the ear removed to keep it from spreading. 

I'm afraid to let Snuggy get attached to him. I don't think she could handle losing another best friend. I'm being hopeful about Cooper's situation, but I just don't want to chance it. 

After Cooper is healed and gets the OK from the vet, I may change my mind.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 24, 2007)

*kathy5 wrote: *


> your bunnys are GREAT
> 
> ( I am so sorry about toby )
> 
> he looked like a great bunny I loved the shaved pic


Thank you, Kathy.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 24, 2007)

Im so sorry about Coopers ear! I hope everything goes well. Once again, I am so sorry about all the bunny troubles you have been having.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2007)

Cooper had his photo shoot last night. I wanted some photos of him with both ears.  

You can sort of make out the tumor on his lower left ear here:






Here he's doing his best Holland impression:











And a short video of him trying to play with Marley:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2007)

Copper is ADORABLE.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 26, 2007)

Cooper is such a cute and handsome dude. Losing an ear isn't going to change that one ioata.

Love that grumpy holland face!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 6, 2007)

"Hey, gimme a kiss, Shadow."















"Uh-oh, she's looking. Act nonchalant."


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Perfect! Keeping fingers crossed that we get some full on bonding.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks! They are doing nicely in the bathtub together, but Penny still pees and poops all around Shadow's cage, so we're not quite ready to share space just yet!

Penny is one crazy little territorial Dutchie! I think she's awesome though. She cracks me up.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

I took a chance last night and let Penny and Shadow out together in their room. 

It went really well! 

They are still working out the dominance thing (a lot of mounting), but no fighting. They started circling once, but I stopped them and smooshed them together and did a lot of cooing and petting both of them and they calmed right down. 

I think they are going to be friends in no time! 

I'll try to get pics or video tonight.


----------



## polly (Aug 7, 2007)

Thats brilliant always nice when they don't have major barnies 

Can we have more Snuggy pics pls:biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Can we have more Snuggy pics pls:biggrin2:


Yes, definitely. I just realized I haven't posted any of Snuggy for a *long* time. I feel like a bad bunny mama now. Poor Snuggs. She's still my little star and I'm sure she'll enjoy having a photo shoot. 

I will work on that tonight!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 8, 2007)

Party in Shadow's cage:




Drive-by mounting:




Penny's still trying to play "hard to get". There hasn't been any grooming yet, but I think they are going to be fine. I probably won't have them share a cage for some time, but supervised playtimes are being enjoyed by all of us!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2007)

Love it! So pretty.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 8, 2007)

I couldn't be happier! My husband wanted me to make an effort to bond, so we can eventually reduce the number of cages in the house. 

Snuggy and Cooper are next. That is *not* going to be easy. 

I'm _*supposed*_ to limit myself to three rabbits, but if I canmake two couples out of the four rabbits I have, it will be like only having two rabbits, right? 

I think that means I can get another rabbit! 

F L EM I S H ! ! !

Too bad the one I saw for sale at the vet's office is already gone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2007)

Ugh I am at my limits. Unless the lionhead I am going to meet makes me fall in love.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

I took some pics of Cooper tonight so everyone could see his ear. 

Here's the ear right after the amputation:







And here he is now:
















Isn't it cute? It blends right in. I'm so pleased with the outcome. 

Stealing hay from Snuggy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2007)

*I love this one.*

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Stealing hay from Snuggy:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, apparantly the hay is always better when it comes from somebunny else's rack! 

If you're wondering why I have that extra, colored fencing up, it's to keep Snuggy from biting Cooper through the bars. She's so bad.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute pictures Laura, Cooper looks like he's sitting in the last picture. 

I take it they are not a couple yet. That's too bad as they would look really good together.

Come on Snuggy become friends with Cooper.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I take it they are not a couple yet.



Hee hee - no, that's an understatement. 

Can you see the way she's glaring at him from behind? 






She's trying to bite him in the butt!


----------



## Greta (Sep 6, 2007)

Watch out for Snuggy, Cooper! I think she's out to get your tail! :shock::biggrin2: He's just too cute. the partial ear makes him look even cuter, IMO


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Shadow and Penny, my little lovebirds:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 7, 2007)

Cute couple, I bet you are glad you kept both of them now. How long did it take you to bond them?

Now if we could just get Snuggy to fall in *LOVE*:heartbeat: with Cooper you have 2 of the cutest bonded pairs.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Susan. 

I certainly am glad I kept Shadow and Penny. They are constantly melting my heart. Penny is so smart and has such personality and Shadow is super sweet. Even though they have each other now, they are both still very affectionate with me, which makes me a very happy bunny mom. 

It didn't take long to bond them. I started by giving them separate playtimes in the same room. I only did a few "dates" in the bathtub, then decided it was time for them to play together in their room. They've not had one fight the whole time. 

Shadow still has his own cage, but I think they'll be sharing Penny's full-time very soon. At bedtime, Shadow goes into Penny's cage with her and refuses to come out! When I put him back in his cage, he thumps at me. Aww.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 9, 2007)

This is what Snuggy thinks of Cooper:





She's such a brat.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL! Was that a bite? Is Snuggy trying to chew on him? I just love those two. It looks like Cooper totally wants to be with Snuggy but it's a one way love .


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Was that a bite? Is Snuggy trying to chew on him?


Sheplucks his fur out when he gets too close. I'm sure it would have been a bite if there hadn't been two barriers between them!

He wants to beher boyfriend, but Idon't know why.I guess he's a sucker for a pretty face!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 10, 2007)

Phinn and Cleo were the EXACT same way. All she wanted to do was bite him.

I got really discouraged, but now they are best buddies, so dont be scared!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 18, 2007)

Snuggs??!!! How's it going?? Long time no see. I am glad to see Penny and Shadow together, they are very cute couple. I guess it would be perfect if you could bond Cooper and Snuggy huh? Unfortunately the bunnies don't usually see things the way we do. Edit, I am so sorry about Cooper, I didn't know he passed away, If you want to send me some pictures of him I could make a collage of him like I did with Baby, only if you want.

Jim


----------



## naturestee (Sep 18, 2007)

:stikpoke

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28030&forum_id=27

:sad:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 19, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> I am so sorry about Cooper, I didn't know he passed away, If you want to send me some pictures of him I could make a collage of him like I did with Baby, only if you want.


Thank you, Jim. That is very kind.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 22, 2007)

Snuggy? Where have you been??? I am so sorry to hear about your friend Cooper, I guess it is the price we all pay for loving each other, we have to eventually part ways. I am glad he had your Mom as a Mom and not some other Mom for a Mom. Does that sound stupid? You'll have to excuse me, I dropped out in Bundergarten before we took Bunglish. 

Anyway, I was wondering if you were still interested in having an extrabonderal affair with me? This whole marriage thing really sucks, Frannie is the devil. She walks around in a housecoat and curlers now, she doesn't even wear those sexy harnesses she wore before we were married, and I hate to say it but she has really let her figure go in the past few months. She just sits around stuffing her face with carrots and hay cubes all day watching TV and oh yeah her favorite activity, yelling at me. 
I need a good bunny divorce lawyer, I am still paying child support for the 689 kits I am the biological father of, how the hell did I know I was that [email protected]! 

Take me away Snuggs.....




LT


----------



## Mrs_Francesca_Thumper (Sep 22, 2007)

That's it Alowiscous Thumpus Jr. the 3rd, you are sleeping on the cot in the living room tonight, don't even try to come to bed. You make me feel so worthless talking smack about me behind my back to all these other women. What will they say about me at the beauty parlor? They already make fun of my facial hair!!*



Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Snuggy? Where have you been??? I am so sorry to hear about your friend Cooper, I guess it is the price we all pay for loving each other, we have to eventually part ways. I am glad he had your Mom as a Mom and not some other Mom for a Mom. Does that sound stupid? You'll have to excuse me, I dropped out in Bundergarten before we took Bunglish.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if you were still interested in having an extrabonderal affair with me? This whole marriage thing really sucks, Frannie is the devil. She walks around in a housecoat and curlers now, she doesn't even wear those sexy harnesses she wore before we were married, and I hate to say it but she has really let her figure go in the past few months. She just sits around stuffing her face with carrots and hay cubes all day watching TV and oh yeah her favorite activity, yelling at me.
> I need a good bunny divorce lawyer, I am still paying child support for the 689 kits I am the biological father of, how the hell did I know I was that [email protected]!
> ...


----------



## Snuggy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thumper, you have to change your ways! 

I know it was an arranged marriage between you and Frannie, but you made the commitment and now you have to stick to it. Besides, I'm not that kind of girl. How dare you! Your suggestion is just offensive to me. Hmph! :X

Frannie, girl,if you can't get his triflin' butt in line, leave before it's too late. You're still a young doe. You'vegot yourwhole life ahead of you. I've swornoff bucks, myself.Sometimes it gets lonely, but when I think of the alternative, Iknow I made the right choice. 

Snuggy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 25, 2007)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, SNUGGY!!!

(It was actually yesterday, but don't tell her)

Snuggy has been a joy in my life (and sometimes a pain in the butt ) for three years now!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2007)

[align=center]HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!!![/align]


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 25, 2007)

Awwwww, Snuggs, happy gotcha day from your cousins Jordi and Wesley!


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

[align=center]:balloons::bestwishes:HAPPY GOTCHA DAY SNUGGY:bestwishes::balloons:[/align]
[align=center]:grouphug:airborne::airborne::grouphug[/align]
[align=center]:trio:trio[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:wave2Nadia, Misty, Charlie & Oliver [/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2007)

[align=center]*:bunny19HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, SNUGGS!!!!:bunny19*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*To a real cutie patootie Divagirl:inlove:*[/align]


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day, my Beautiful Princess :inlove:









LT


----------



## Snuggy (Sep 26, 2007)

Why, thank you, Lord Thumper. I have to say, you do know how to make a doe feel special. 

My stupid slave never gave me a crown. She obviously doesn't recognize royalty!


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

Aww I love the crown, Snuggy you look so beautiful! Happy (Belated) Gotcha Day sweet girl. You look stunning as always :biggrin2:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Sep 27, 2007)

I gotta say Snuggs I know EXACTLY how you feel.*

*



LT
*

Snuggy wrote:*


> My stupid slave never gave me a crown. She obviously doesn't recognize royalty!


----------



## Haley (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh Laura...We need some updated pics!


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh Laura...We need some updated pics!


Yes please!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Dec 3, 2007)

Laura, where are the pics for Pete's sake??




LT


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry! I have been lazy lately. Well, that's not entirely true. I've been busy with the new kitty and trying to rid her of mites! YUK! 

I'll see if I can get some shots of da bunnies tonight. Snuggy hasn't been in the mood for a photo session lately, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh I'm looking forward to Snuggy pictures! and don't let him off to easy. I don't think we've gotten any new pictures of Lord Thumper lately either.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, folks. I got off my butt and did a photo shoot tonight.

The Lovebirds:






Most of Penny's looked like this:






...so I had to put her up on something to get some shots.

Dutchie side:






Solid side:











Shadow Man:






And what you've all been waiting for - Snuggy:






Look at that grump!






"Do I smell....






"CRAISINS!!!"











"No more Craisins? In that case, it's the butt for you."


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 4, 2007)

Haha, Laura, I know what you mean about "getting off your butt", I need to do that as well:biggrin2:.

Okay, Snuggs? She looks like she knows she has to pose in the first one, haha. She is precious. I love Penny, two sides to the Penner.

Shadow butts is adorable as well.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 5, 2007)

That face is priceless. Snuggy should be on the cover the next disapproving rabbits.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh what stunning pics, I was going through the blogs and thought I will check out a few and instead I have been in this one for AGES now, reading up all your stuff and checking out the pics, Snuggy is a squish ball of cuteness!!!

Pennie looks suitably sweetly natured and very smart with her colouring too. I'll bet Shadow is a push over and knows what he wants...his darling Pennie.

I think you are motivating me to sort my blog out. Its been so hard since I lost BK that I find it hard to post pics of Jazz but she deserves a lovely blog too


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 5, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> I think you are motivating me to sort my blog out. Its been so hard since I lost BK that I find it hard to post pics of Jazz but she deserves a lovely blog too




:threadhijacked: 

Just wanted to say that on that note, I can understand. Laura, sure you can too. We have all lost, and know how it feels, how unmotivated it can make you for sometime in that department:hug:. (Just looking at my blog's name now can be bothersome:?.)

Yep,pics of Jazz, Lisa.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh Laura, you have the cutest Babies. Will you ever get Snuggy a friend?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:



lemonaxis wrote: 



Its been so hard since I lost BK that I find it hard to post pics of Jazz but she deserves a lovely blog too

Click to expand...


We have all lost, and know how it feels, how unmotivated it can make you for sometime in that department:hug:. (Just looking at my blog's name now can be bothersome:?.)

Click to expand...

*
Yes, it is very hard sometimes. I lost three of my babies this year and my heart broke with each of them. I understand how you both feel. 

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Oh Laura, you have the cutest Babies. Will you ever get Snuggy a friend?


Thanks, Susan! I really don't think Snuggy wants another friend. I tried her with Cooper and she hated him. I've tried to get her to interact with Penny and Shadow and she hates them, too. I don't think she'll ever get over losing Baby. I won't either. It just isn't right to see one without the other, even after six months. I just can't get used to it.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Dec 6, 2007)

Laura, can I please have Snuggy? I will give you Frannie and Thumps, you can even have their stupid fan box free of charge, PLEASE?? Or you could just FedEx Snuggles here (remember to punch holes in the box) and I will hug her then ship her directly back, sound fair enough???


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Dec 6, 2007)

Snuggs, have you been working out? You look hotter than ever! Maybe it's because Fran's getting uglier??


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2007)

*TumpieRabbit wrote: *


> Laura, can I please have Snuggy? I will give you Frannie and Thumps, you can even have their stupid fan box free of charge, PLEASE?? Or you could just FedEx Snuggles here (remember to punch holes in the box) and I will hug her then ship her directly back, sound fair enough???


Uh.... I don't think so. Feel free to send Frannie and Thumps to me though. Snuggs needs some cool friends. She thinks Penny and Shadow are nerds.


----------



## Snuggy (Dec 7, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Snuggs, have you been working out? You look hotter than ever! Maybe it's because Fran's getting uglier??



Oh, I see - *NOW* you want me. After endless insults and cheating, now you've decided I'm hot. 

Sorry, buddy. You snooze, you loose. Eat your heart out. 

And I hope Frannie kicks you to the curb. You don't deserve her, either.


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2007)

Beautiful pics Laura! The lovebirds are so adorable together. Im still so thrilled (and shocked) that they bonded. Penny was just holding out for her true love I guess 

And Snuggy is beautiful as usual. She actually poses for you! Mr. Tumnus does this as well. Its so cute- theyre such hams.







Give hera kiss from me. Shes just precious. All of them are. :inlove:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Dec 9, 2007)

*I'm sorry Snuggs, Thumper is a real jerk, he is going through tough times recently, he just lost his job at the carrot factory and he started boozing it up again.*



*Snuggy wrote: *


> *Lord_Thumper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Snuggs, have you been working out? You look hotter than ever! Maybe it's because Fran's getting uglier??
> ...


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Dec 9, 2007)

Frannie!!!??? Where the hell is my hooch?? I just bought a new bottle this morning!






LT


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

I wanted to take a couple of pics of the Christmas tree before I took it down. Snuggy had other plans. 

I should know by now - it's ALWAYS about her.


----------



## Haley (Jan 1, 2008)

Aww so cute! She wanted to be sure you had some updated Christmas pics of her for next year


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2008)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I should know by now - it's ALWAYS about her.


Of course it's always about Miss Snuggy....what else would you expect......she has so much attitude just like my Chocolate Bunny....wow put those two together and there would be some serious competition going on between those two 

I love my Snuggy,always have...always will 

Cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 1, 2008)

Great pictures Laura. I just love Snuggy. She's the best decoration. Can i have her? LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks y'all! 

I managed to get the tree put away and moved Snuggy's cage back to its right place. She was happy about that. I think she felt a little isolated out in the kitchen. She likes to be in the middle of everything! (more treats that way, too)

SOOOSKA* wrote: *


> I just love Snuggy.Can i have her?


Sorry, Susan. No can do. I wouldn't know what to do without my Snuggs.She's my spoiled little princess. 

cheryl* wrote: *



> ....she has so much attitude just like my Chocolate Bunny....wow put those two together and there would be some serious competition going on between those two


Hmmm.... maybe we should try it. I'll send you a check and youfly Chocolate Bunny to me, okay?


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 2, 2008)

There's my Snuggs! Wesley sends her kisses and hugs. I would love to see a pen with Snuggy, Chocolate Bunny and Jordi in it. Although, Jordi wouldn't do much damage. The only thing she knows how to do is head-ram.


----------



## polly (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwww its great to see more Snuggy pics such an adorable girlie 

I lovepennie's markings too so nice its like having 2 different buns depending on what side you see


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics :biggrin2: So... You need your Snuggy but can I have Penny???


----------

